# Zeferreli's La Traviata



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Watched this on DVD this week-end and it was rather splendid. Lots of sumptuous costumes and a good soundtrack. The production is showing its age a bit but it was good. I particularly enjoyed Teresa Stratus' performance as the fallen woman.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I also have another Zefirelli production of la Traviata with Stefania Bonfadelli and Scott Piper. This one is also wonderful!


----------

